# 1971 Judge Hood Scoop Insert Color



## autobodychris (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey everybody,

My name is Chris and I work at restoration shop. We recently got in a White 1971 GTO Judge that another body shop had painted and then stopped, so now I'm trying to get it put back together correctly. My question is the color of the inserts for the hood scoops. They came painted body color (white) but I've noticed while researching how other parts of the body are out together, that most of the pictures of other judges have black inserts. I was able to look at another guys Judge in person (which was also white) and it also had satin black hood inserts. Almost everything tells me that they should be satin black rather than body color, except for one guy that says they should be body color. Can of you guys shed some light on this for me? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Owned a '71 lucerne blue Judge, did a to of research on its restoration. Hood scoops on '70 and 71 Judges should be mixed to 60% gloss black. 

Normal '71 and 72 GTO and T41 hood scoops were body color with a lesser than 60% gloss black in the vent areas. Many years after they were originally painted the black in exposed 71-72 hood scoops will appear to be flat black.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums Chris! :cheers


----------



## autobodychris (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it! atriot:


----------

